# Poecilotheria regalis Bioactive Vivarium



## Victor Kuluris (Oct 31, 2016)

This is my Poecilotheria regalis female's enclosure. Her background is completely hollow and allows for extensive hiding spots, while the visible parts of the enclosure are heavily planted and rarely disturbed. I quite like this enclosure, although I almost never see the spider besides feeding  Any opinions, questions, comments, feel free

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd get rid of the screen top (if that's what I see) and replace w/ acrylic. Ts get their tarsal claws stuck on screen, sometimes lose or leg, suffer exhaustion getting off etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## petkokc (Nov 1, 2016)

Victor Kuluris said:


> although I almost never see the spider besides feeding


That's the curse of well made enclosures, and that's why I try to make a window on the back side so I can see in the tarantulas hiding spot

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Victor Kuluris (Nov 1, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'd get rid of the screen top (if that's what I see) and replace w/ acrylic. Ts get their tarsal claws stuck on screen, sometimes lose or leg, suffer exhaustion getting off etc.


That was a photograph before the spider went in  There is plexiglass siliconed over the screening so the spider can't access it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryanxgx95 (Jun 20, 2018)

Victor Kuluris said:


> This is my Poecilotheria regalis female's enclosure. Her background is completely hollow and allows for extensive hiding spots, while the visible parts of the enclosure are heavily planted and rarely disturbed. I quite like this enclosure, although I almost never see the spider besides feeding  Any opinions, questions, comments, feel free


 would love to see a  how to tutorial

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack (Jun 20, 2018)

Really nice enclosure, are your plants doing ok?



petkokc said:


> That's the curse of well made enclosures, and that's why I try to make a window on the back side so I can see in the tarantulas hiding spot


That is must, especially with OW tarantulas. 
Some of my 'back windows'

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## AnObeseHippo (Jun 20, 2018)

Ryanxgx95 said:


> would love to see a  how to tutorial





Nonnack said:


> Really nice enclosure, are your plants doing ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol guys, OP hasn't been online since August 2, 2017 lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

